# Word of the Day: Jeopardize



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Cheat Sheet:  
jeopardize _or_ jeopardise
_vb_ (_tr_)
Definition:  to risk; hazard; endanger; imperil; to expose to loss or injury


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

He  knew he would jeopardise his own safety if he rescued the man.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 10, 2020)

I do not want to jeopardize my health by being around large groups of people without wearing a mask.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

I know it is sometimes hard to censor ourselves, but when posts get obviously political, they jeopardize the life of a thread.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 10, 2020)

I jeopardized my trading account by removing my stop loss order today, I swear I will never do it again.

(Have to admit that I had to research this to know what it meant, thereby jeopardizing my reputation as a financial genious, haha! ~ Em): 

"A stop-loss order is an order placed with a broker to buy or sell once the stock reaches a certain price. A stop-loss is designed to limit an investor's loss on a security position. Setting a stop-loss order for 10% below the price at which you bought the stock will limit your loss to 10%."
*The Stop-Loss Order — Make Sure You Use It - Investopedia*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*I almost jeopardized a free repair of my car today by initially thinking I would  use a different  repair company *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Sometimes we wonder if we are jeopardizing something of value to us, at the same time as we are attempting to safeguard it, in some manner.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Or is it rather, 
that we feel concerned, at times, that we might be jeopardizing something _else_, that is of value to us,
by doing something we believe is securing something that is also of value to us?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

(Hopefully, neither is in true jeopardy!  )


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Or is it rather,
> that we feel concerned, at times, that we might be jeopardizing something _else_, that is of value to us,
> by doing something we believe is securing something that is also of value to us?


(Heady concept - I'd love to know the thinking behind this, but don't want to jeopardize the life of this thread by hearing it here! ~ Em)


----------



## RubyK (Jun 10, 2020)

Some pet owners jeopardize the lives of their cats by letting them stay outside all night.

(I believe that the owners should spend the nights outside and let the cats have the safety and comfort of the home!  ~ Em)


----------



## RubyK (Jun 10, 2020)

Lives of small unattended dogs and cats are jeopardized when wild animals like fox and coyotes move into a city neighborhood.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

I have never been one to jeopardise (Oz spelling) anyone or anything

(No need to justify your 'native' spelling - it's educational for the rest of us! Luckily, the spell check here doesn't knit-pick and try to make everyone sound the same!  ~ Em)


----------

